# March LSOL - Rave Coffee



## NickdeBug

Afternoon Folks.

After a couple of months off for good behaviour, LSOL is now back in the saddle.

This month the submission will be from *Rave Coffee* in Cirencester.

Unlikely to require much in the way of an introduction, Rave has been the first port of call for many on their road to coffee nivana. Italian Job, Signature, Fudge and others have proven popular blends, but they also produce some fantastic single origins as many of us will testify to.

Roasting-maestro Brooke (our very own ShortShots) has put together something especially for the LSOL and is happy to offer *8 guest slots *in addition to the regular subscribers.

Guest slots will be charged at £12.50 (2x 250g bags)

Beans are due to be sent out end of w/c 14th March, so in about two weeks time.

Many thanks to Rave for doing this. They have stepped in at short notice after another opportunity fell through.

Guest slots please sign up below

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.


----------



## Kman10

1 kman10


----------



## PPapa

1. kman10

2. PPapa


----------



## GlennV

1. kman10

2. PPapa

3. GlennV


----------



## Asgross

1. kman10

2. PPapa

3 glennv

4 asgross


----------



## JGF

1. kman10

2. PPapa

3 glennv

4 asgross

5. JGF


----------



## Jason1wood

Excuse my ignorance but what is LSOL?


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. kman10

2. PPapa

3 glennv

4 asgross

5. GCGlasgow


----------



## PPapa

Jason1wood said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is LSOL?


Lighter Side of Life. There was a sticky page somewhere. Basically some light roast beans.


----------



## jtldurnall

Can someone sign me up for a guest? On my phone. Cheers.


----------



## JGF

1. kman10

2. PPapa

3. glennv

4. asgross

5. GCGlasgow

6. JGF

7. jtldurnall


----------



## GCGlasgow

Sorry JGF think we added at same time and i cut you off.


----------



## markf

literally just received 2x 350g bags of Yirg from rave! Looks like I'll be drinking lots of rave for the next month or two









Anyway, is it likely to be the same rest for 10-14 days before using this LSOL bean from rave for espressos? (Just checking my supply levels)

Thanks so much for organising this guys! Looking forward to receiving these beans


----------



## fatboyslim

Please sign me up for a guest slot! Or am I too late? If so first on reserve please.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fatboyslim has the last guest slot . I'll get payment details out and stuff out tomorrow


----------



## Rhys

Bugger, too late.. Ah well, herself says I've got too many..


----------



## hotmetal

Brooke just sent me a big box of beans this evening otherwise I'd be in for sure. Wanted to join LSOL but snoozed and lost this time.


----------



## Daren

Can I go on a reserve list should someone drop out or Rave have any extra please


----------



## scottomus

I'd love be on reserve if poss


----------



## fatboyslim

I have transferred the monies


----------



## NickdeBug

Brooke has very kindly offered a few more guest slots.

@Daren, @scottomus

A max of SIX additional guest slots available

@Mrboots2u - could you add to the list for payment pm. Thanks


----------



## Daren

Yeah!!! Nice one Rave! Thanks Nick/Martin


----------



## MSM

NickdeBug said:


> Brooke has very kindly offered a few more guest slots.
> 
> @Daren, @scottomus
> 
> *A max of SIX additional guest slots available*
> 
> @Mrboots2u - could you add to the list for payment pm. Thanks


Does mes this mean there are more guest slots?

If so, I would like in...

MSM


----------



## AMCD300

Count me in if there are any slots left. Merci.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looking forward to trying these beans and also returning to the "xSOL" of life group again.


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looking forward to trying these beans and also returning to the "xSOL" of life group again.


Extreme side of life? Mixing some crack into your morning coffee?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fatboyslim said:


> Extreme side of life? Mixing some crack into your morning coffee?


That's for the quarterly group buy that specialising is Robusta roasts. Apparently free basing improves the overall result.


----------



## Rhys

I'm in a for a guest slot if there's one available? I just missed out before..


----------



## Rhys

He we got a list for the extra slots?


----------



## NickdeBug

Daren

scottomus

AMCD300

MSM

Rhys

3 more available


----------



## MSM

Great!


----------



## gingerneil

Daren

scottomus

AMCD300

MSM

Rhys

gingerneil


----------



## scottomus

What do I need to do , who am I paying ?


----------



## GCGlasgow

@MrBoots will probably send an email with payment details.


----------



## Mrboots2u

scottomus said:


> What do I need to do , who am I paying ?


Payment details have gone out to the last 6 guest slots

Please read carefully

Cheers Martin


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> Payment details have gone out to the last 6 guest slots
> 
> Please read carefully
> 
> Cheers Martin


Are we still on for shipping date of 14th March? I'm getting perilously low on beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> Are we still on for shipping date of 14th March? I'm getting perilously low on beans!


 @NickdeBug


----------



## Drewster

fatboyslim said:


> Are we still on for shipping date of 14th March?


 @NickdeBug &/or @ShortShots

I am happy to pick up my beans in person: If it saves you any Trouble/Packing/Postage....

or happy to just get them in the post: If not doing so causes you any grief/bother....

(Always on the lookout for an excuse to pop in for a flat white  )


----------



## NickdeBug

fatboyslim said:


> Are we still on for shipping date of 14th March? I'm getting perilously low on beans!


I'm chasing this up. Will get back with an answer asap.


----------



## Rhys

I'm I no rush, the boss has told me not to buy anymore beans









I've also been told I don't listen


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rave are aiming for dispatch 17th March . Cheers


----------



## fatboyslim

Ah nuts! Going to have to get some beans to tide me over!


----------



## NickdeBug

In a demonstration of flawless planning and organisation...

RAVE are dispatching the latest LSOL today as predicted.

Enjoy and keep the feedback coming in. It is really useful for our roasters who spend considerable time and effort producing these to support the forum.


----------



## Rdl81

I really need these to arrive today mr postman


----------



## PPapa

Rdl81 said:


> I really need these to arrive today mr postman


Mine was posted by Royal Mail 24, so it should be with you today as well.


----------



## jtldurnall

Needed it yesterday as I ordered mine to work.







still a few days rest won't hurt...


----------



## PPapa

I was joking in the other thread as I haven't had it delivered yet, but I would be very surprised if this wasn't actually Ethiopian Rocko Mountain. If it was, it's time to bet on some horses...

Very obvious strawberry sweetness with a bit of milk chocolate?

Anyway, loved it in Chemex!


----------



## fatboyslim

PPapa said:


> I was joking in the other thread as I haven't had it delivered yet, but I would be very surprised if this wasn't actually Ethiopian Rocko Mountain. If it was, it's time to bet on some horses...
> 
> Very obvious strawberry sweetness with a bit of milk chocolate?
> 
> Anyway, loved it in Chemex!


Anyone know if Rave have written on the bags what it is? Be fun to guess the origin again.


----------



## PPapa

fatboyslim said:


> Anyone know if Rave have written on the bags what it is? Be fun to guess the origin again.


The label says it's from somewhere.


----------



## fatboyslim

Brilliant


----------



## Asgross

Really looking forward to these beans

How long is everyone planning on leaving them to rest ?

Starting Brew methods / recipes ?


----------



## Jp19810

Mine arrived this morning, had some in the Sowden. Definitely tasting strawberry and a really clean finish.

My thoughts are that they are an Ethiopian Natural. Really enjoyed it and will try it in the clever dripper later and looking forward to having this as espresso.


----------



## fatboyslim

It looks like a bourbon/typica but it smells naturally processed!!! No ideas at the minute. Going to make a v60 shortly. 14g > 230ml in under 2:40.


----------



## Kman10

I'll be resting mine for a couple of weeks


----------



## GCGlasgow

Got mine this morning, roasted on 17th so will leave them till at least midweek.


----------



## NickdeBug

Just picked mine up from Rave.

Brooke is looking forward to the feedback as Rave will be launching this one in a few weeks.

This is your chance to be immortalised in the form of some Rave tasting notes


----------



## fatboyslim

Half way through first brew and I'm really struggling to pin down any flavour notes other than an overwhelming flavour that screams "Natural processed coffee!!!!"

These beans could be too damn fresh.


----------



## jtldurnall

fatboyslim said:


> Half way through first brew and I'm really struggling to pin down any flavour notes other than an overwhelming flavour that screams "Natural processed coffee!!!!"
> 
> These beans could be too damn fresh.


Not feeling too bad about having to wait a few days now.


----------



## Drewster

..... package received this morning


----------



## jlarkin

Dagnabbit mine haven't arrived yet. I've got loads of coffee anyway but still most frustrating. I wanna play!


----------



## Rhys

Our lass said "You've got a package..." I just smiled and said thanks.. There it sat on the stairs.. "..I guessed it was coffee.." she said.

She then asked for a coffee (if I was making one..). After opening them (I'm not keen on this type packaging tbh and might transfer them to a bag with a built in seal) I gave them a good sniff.. Smells a little Rocko'ish so guessing Ethiopian as well. Decided to 'spro it straight away but maybe it wasn't a good idea. Too fresh, tight grind, and good crema. Why I'm thinking lemon sherbet I don't know, but it's bright. Nice flavour though and definitely got a hit of something. Anyway, made us both a flatty, herself had almond milk and I had a semi. Cuts through nicely. I then emptied the rest of the bag into my little Isomac grinder for V60 use. The other bag I was going to give to my dad, but he's getting the contents of the Isomac which I tipped out to make room for these.

All in all, I'm glad I got a guest slot as it's just the right amount and means I don't have to freeze any.


----------



## PPapa

@Rhys story explains why this is "Lighter Side of *Life*". Good write-up.

It had a little bit of light citrus taste, but it wasn't very prominent in brewed.


----------



## fatboyslim

PPapa said:


> @Rhys story explains why this is "Lighter Side of *Life*". Good write-up.
> 
> It had a little bit of light citrus taste, but it wasn't very prominent in brewed.


My first brew didn't even tease what lies under that prominent fresh roastiness. This'll settle down reet nice I reckon


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Anyway, made us both a flatty, herself had almond milk and I had a semi


Ooh eer


----------



## urbanbumpkin

These arrived today and thought I'd try these as a fairly coarse CCD this morning. As what Fatboy said, nothing really prominent at the moment.

If you put a gun to my head I though there might be a slightly tropical after taste to it but otherwise I was getting a clean sweet slightly fruity brew on the first try.

So far a so good......no semi though, but I don't think any coffee has ever done that for me


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> These arrived today and thought I'd try these as a fairly coarse CCD this morning. As what Fatboy said, nothing really prominent at the moment.
> 
> If you put a gun to my head I though there might be a slightly tropical after taste to it but otherwise I was getting a clean sweet slightly fruity brew on the first try.
> 
> So far a so good......no semi though, but I don't think any coffee has ever done that for me


I got as far as stewed strawberries (like when making jam). But that's strictly only if my life was on the line.


----------



## Asgross

So far I've managed to leave them untouched

I'll try and wait until weekend unless I succumb


----------



## jlarkin

@NickdeBug @Mrboots2u mine haven't arrived yet, no postie yet today but just wondering who I check that with if they don't arrive today?


----------



## Jon

jlarkin said:


> @NickdeBug @Mrboots2u mine haven't arrived yet, no postie yet today but just wondering who I check that with if they don't arrive today?


Joe - I know you'll want yours but happy to send half/some/all of mine to see you through if you're running low?

I've lots of coffee in!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> @NickdeBug @Mrboots2u mine haven't arrived yet, no postie yet today but just wondering who I check that with if they don't arrive today?


Dropped you a pm mate


----------



## jtldurnall

Mine arrived with the postie today, so hopefully yours will be along shortly.


----------



## jlarkin

Jon said:


> Joe - I know you'll want yours but happy to send half/some/all of mine to see you through if you're running low?
> 
> I've lots of coffee in!


Thanks Jon, that's good of you but luckily I get coffee ADD and had ordered some stuff from the scandinavian coffee pod, which did arrive today. So I've got some coverage


----------



## Jon

jlarkin said:


> Thanks Jon, that's good of you but luckily I get coffee ADD and had ordered some stuff from the scandinavian coffee pod, which did arrive today. So I've got some coverage


Cool!


----------



## NickdeBug

How are folk getting on with this (apart from Joe)?

Any one cracked it for espresso yet?


----------



## markf

I tried a v60 (my first v60 ever actually) and there was definitely a sweetness to it. couldn't pick out specific flavours so decided to let it rest more. Hoping to crack my first espresso on Thursday (day 7 of rest) and see how it goes.


----------



## mmmatron

Ooh just dialled this in ready for a morning espresso. Big whack of strawberry on opening the bag and grinding but the shot smells and tastes like...Christmas cake! Spiced fruitiness with a hint of almond. Lovely.


----------



## Rhys

I've been using it for espresso for a few days now. If this isn't an Ethiopian Rocko type bean, it's doing a damn god job smelling like one. Certainly getting a hit of strawberry when I grind it (one of the best bits is sticking my nose in the doser chamber when grinding.) Filled my Isomac's hopper us as well for brewed.


----------



## PPapa

@Dallah are you on this month's LSOL by any chance? You are the Rocko Expert!


----------



## coffeechap

oh dear you are all soooooooo wrong


----------



## Asgross

I just opened it and smell chocolate

I'm guessing Peru


----------



## GCGlasgow

coffeechap said:


> oh dear you are all soooooooo wrong


I knew they were wrong


----------



## Rhys

Bound to be.. too obvious


----------



## markf

When do we find out the details of the bean?


----------



## johnealey

is it a natural honey pacas, maybe El Salvador?

Honestly not a clue but reminded me a little of that rather funky pacamara "banana Milk shake" hasbean offering last year or maybe...hmm, also elements of the Rave cold brew from last year (well, smell wise) 

Had a couple of small V60 12g>200, 7 out from locked on the lido 3, perger whisk like a maniac style, very nice when cooled, booooooooozy!

This is going to be interesting as an espresso...

John


----------



## NickdeBug

Have you tried it through the Brazen yet John?


----------



## fatboyslim

Less roasty today and now its just pure strawberry but its that smell of macerated strawberries you'd serve at a fancy dinner. Quite delicious!


----------



## ShortShots

coffeechap said:


> oh dear you are all soooooooo wrong


shhhhhhhhh


----------



## NickdeBug

ShortShots said:


> shhhhhhhhh



View attachment 20012


----------



## Rhys

Having a Bodum filter, using the metal filter (no paper). Full bodied, and extremely nice.


----------



## johnealey

NickdeBug said:


> Have you tried it through the Brazen yet John?


Hi Nick, no not yet and likely to be Friday earliest. Thoughts on pre infusion and temps? maybe 45s and down to 91c ?

John


----------



## Asgross

First attempts today

Took it out in my travel espro press to work and I thought I tasted hints of un roasted peanuts and at lunch my first espresso

16g - 45g ;25secs at 95*

Melon lovely first attempt

I will grind much tighter and reduce the ratio slow it down

Really enjoyable


----------



## NickdeBug

Tried my first Brazen with this today.

Used the standard 54g/900ml recipe - 92C with 50s pre-soak

I think that I went a little fine with the grind (used the Feldgrind for some Aeropressing yesterday and forgot to reset) and consequently there was a little astringency. Huge boozy fruit nose, especially after it had cooled down a bit. On the palate it was very well balanced, but more restrained than the nose would have suggested. Nice sweetness and medium body.

Lots more to come from this bean methinks.


----------



## coffeechap

I will be cracking into this later this evening, looking forward to it


----------



## jlarkin

Mine arrived today - yippee just in time for the long weekend - so I've just made an aeropress with it. I'm saying it's definitely a natural (almost definitely, probably?) but beyond that no thoughts yet. That just from the smell of the beans it is still too hot to drink...


----------



## jtldurnall

I've actually got another natural on the go at the moment (has bean) and they do smell remarkably similar. Less choc and more brightness in this one. You know it's funny, when I was getting into coffee I used to hate naturals. I thought they smelt like gone off milk. Now I can't get enough. Yum.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Just had a first Chemex - 30g to 500ml. It's definitely a natural. Ethiopian? It has an incredible aroma of stewed strawberries. Taste wise I get cherries and dark chocolate. There's a floral note too. Delicious!


----------



## coffeechap

So banged this out as espresso, 16 into 32 on a really fine grind, 10 seconds pre infusion on the l1-p ,28 second pour.

Morrello cherries up front with dark chocolate hit and a boozy finish, like front a black forest gateaux with funk.


----------



## Rhys

It's making me want to have one now, but it's too late...


----------



## Rdl81

NickdeBug said:


> Tried my first Brazen with this today.
> 
> Used the standard 54g/900ml recipe - 92C with 50s pre-soak
> 
> I think that I went a little fine with the grind (used the Feldgrind for some Aeropressing yesterday and forgot to reset) and consequently there was a little astringency. Huge boozy fruit nose, especially after it had cooled down a bit. On the palate it was very well balanced, but more restrained than the nose would have suggested. Nice sweetness and medium body.
> 
> Lots more to come from this bean methinks.


What setting on the fledgrind do you normally use on the brazen?

Thanka


----------



## AMCD300

Received my March LSOL from Rave here in Brussels today! Fantastic timing before the long Easter Weekend - thank you. Wonderful smelling beans too.

The house move has almost finished and when I get some room to break the Sage DB free from its box I will be dialing these bad boys in...can't wait. Especially as I haven't had anything but Dulce Gusto Espresso Intenso (!) since Sunday...


----------



## johnealey

Just had the first flatties from this.

18.3>30g, 8 sec pre infuse then 29s pour on the conti, about 3.6 on the mythos ( or very similar to the current Foundry Rocko, if that helps or for a rave comparison, the finca el bosque from last year).

Stewed strawberries or more wild strawberries similar to a tinned version if that makes sense i.e. not massively sickly sweet.

In milk this is a bit like a hot "crusha" strawberry milkshake with a twist of funk, yum!

Sarah given the thumbs up to this one and asked for another ( the first one being a follow on from an own roast gems of araku which couldn't be more different).

Still to try this in a brazen.

John


----------



## johnealey

Suspect this would also make a very nice cold brew, hmmm...

John


----------



## jtldurnall

johnealey said:


> Suspect this would also make a very nice cold brew, hmmm...
> 
> John


I had the same thought. Will be giving it a go next week.


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> So banged this out as espresso, 16 into 32 on a really fine grind, 10 seconds pre infusion on the l1-p ,28 second pour.
> 
> Morrello cherries up front with dark chocolate hit and a boozy finish, like front a black forest gateaux with funk.


I don't know if it's from reading this, but I've just made an espro using 13g (instead of 14g), ground slightly finer (fines in bottom of cup) with a 27g output on the La Pavoni which had been on for about 40 mins. First thing that hit me was cherries instead of the strawberry smell I was getting from the grinder. The rest wasn't as good so need to adjust things a little, but my other half loved the flat white I made using 13g.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

First try of these as an espresso this morning.

Good advice from Chap to go finer with these. 17.5=>35g in 29sec. I'm getting mega syrupy sweetness and choc with bit of funk at the end. Really full on flavours and very promising for the first attempt

I'm still not getting a defined fruit flavour but I'm temped to drop the dose and basket size and see if this brings the flavours out more.


----------



## Rhys

I noticed that these are a bean that needs to go fine, though I'm getting some cracking of the puck when removing the of as I'm only using tamper weight, i.e. nutating and slight rocking to flatten the puck then the slightest of pressure before giving it a little nutate. I'm guessing the lever won't help as it draws air through the puck, even though the lever is pulled as high as it'll go without the head dripping before tightening the pf. usual pre-infuse is around 10 seconds. I'm not having to use excessive force on the lever during the pull though, which is good.

How fine is everyone going with these?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

On the Major, it's about a notch finer than average. Not "Foundry" fine so far.


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> On the Major, it's about a notch finer than average. Not "Foundry" fine so far.


Just a notch? Mines under the left left arrow on the sticker (average being the centre arrow), about 5 notches.. from centre


----------



## Rhys

Just tried one notch finer than centre, 14g and an avarage tamp. Preinfuse for 10s, at which point the coffee starts showing under pre infuse pressure alone. Slow pull with a bit of frothing at the end. 28g out. Tastes bright, like lemon sherbet. Not especially nice - had me pulling a few faces. Tighten up anotter 4 notches and using 14g again, light tamp. 10s pre again, nice steady firm pull (you can feel it giving as you pull before anything shows). Lot better result, slightly shorter at 27g, with more body. Tastes smoother and boozier. Doubt I'll get anything better than this tbh. Running out of Volvic as well (for some reason Tescos don't sell big bottles, only the litre ones).


----------



## NickdeBug

Just tried these as espresso.

17g in, 36g out in 38 seconds at constant 6bar.

plenty of zingy acidity, loads of underlying fruit and sweetness.

left with a real desire to try that again, so made another

Turned this one into a flat white. Nom nom!

I enjoyed this through the Brazen yesterday, but this is one of the first beans that I have had for ages that I much prefer as espresso. Very pleased that Rave will be launching this one as I could get quite hooked on the resulting flat whites.

Nicely done Brooke!


----------



## jlarkin

NickdeBug said:


> Just tried these as espresso.
> 
> 17g in, 36g out in 38 seconds at constant 6bar.
> 
> plenty of zingy acidity, loads of underlying fruit and sweetness.
> 
> left with a real desire to try that again, so made another
> 
> Turned this one into a flat white. Nom nom!
> 
> I enjoyed this through the Brazen yesterday, but this is one of the first beans that I have had for ages that I much prefer as espresso. Very pleased that Rave will be launching this one as I could get quite hooked on the resulting flat whites.
> 
> Nicely done Brooke!


Did you do this just with the Sage longer pre-infusion?

Made a milky drink of it for my girlfriend before coming away for the weekend and she really liked it. She said it was almost biscuity in milk and she's very happy we've got a big batch of it (little does she know I'm still getting used to the EK so the next one may taste completely different ).


----------



## GCGlasgow

On to these now...18g - 33g 32 secs. Really nice, not sure about tasting notes though, reminiscent of Rocko.


----------



## mmmatron

I've been breaking my 'just one cup before work' rule it's so good


----------



## johnealey

Had an accidental 18>36g pour this morning, not quick enough whipping the cup away! As a flattie this then had underlying tones of John smiths bitter, the first couple of slurps anyway, bizarre and have to say much better for us shorts, 30g seeming to be the sweet spot.

John


----------



## NickdeBug

jlarkin said:


> Did you do this just with the Sage longer pre-infusion?


Yup, pump set to 70%.

Just tried again with finer grind which took it to a 48s pour.

Yum!

Tastes just like cherry cola

See-oh-el-aye cola


----------



## urbanbumpkin

2 attempts today both really nice.

Went finer on the grind.

17.5=>36 45secs. Sweet Cherry Syrup, choc and a sour (almost lime) finish.

15vst

15=>36 in 32 secs.

Cherry more prominent, less syruppyness (if that's even a word) choc and different finish possibly spice but I'm not 100%.

Both shots really nice, I think I prefer the syrup one more.

Excellent work Rave!

For me the roast in some ways has dark qualities (dark choc/cherry) but has a citrus/sour/ funk finish which you'd expect from lighter roasts.


----------



## Daren

Has anyone tried this in Aeropress yet? I need to pre-weigh out some portions for an overnighter so looking for suggestions on a good weight (using a Hausgrind)


----------



## PPapa

Daren said:


> Has anyone tried this in Aeropress yet? I need to pre-weigh out some portions for an overnighter so looking for suggestions on a good weight (using a Hausgrind)


I had it as standard 17g:270g but it wasn't my preferred way to brew the LSOL.

Finished the first bag few days ago, gonna keep the other one tucked away for a wee bit as I need to use up other beans too!


----------



## AMCD300

I had two goes at this today and struggled to dial it in but eventually got 18g in and 38g out on 25 seconds. A little fast but nice spro, fruity and nutty, a little funky too. In a cappuccino it was more complex, watermelon and nuttier to me. Better as a spro than a milk drink for me but a nice roast. Going to try a drip coffee tomorrow and see how it goes. Thanks Rave.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had a couple of shots of this ( thanks @NickdeBug ) . Yep needs to fine grind , there is funk there , cherry , sweetness, works in milk too- went a bit turkish delight for me

Reminds me of a natural i had before - not an african one though . Thinking of the Guatemalan one from Casa ( which was nom too )


----------



## AMCD300

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a couple of shots of this ( thanks @NickdeBug ) . Yep needs to fine grind , there is funk there , cherry , sweetness, works in milk too- went a bit turkish delight for me
> 
> Reminds me of a natural i had before - not an african one though . Thinking of the Guatemalan one from Casa ( which was nom too )


That's it...Turkish Delight and cherry funkiness in my milk.


----------



## 4515

Second day with these beans. As soon as the bag was opened it was clear that these beans are natural.

Drinking as long black and getting the dark cherries with a touch of acidity. Not getting any sweetness - quite a clean mouthfeel with a dry aftertaste.

I'm not a huge natural fan but am enjoying these.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a couple shots at 94c and also longer shots (time wise), this seemed to kill the cherry to a degree and bring forward the funk. Tried it with milk and it seemed to work really well.


----------



## Rhys

Just made a V60. 17/300 (hitting 220 in 2m30s, cup not full!). Lessened the grind on the Isomac a little with a nice result. Last few mouthfuls were quite cool, and got tons of sweet juiciness (was surprised tbh). Think I've near enough found the sweet spot for V60, 3/4 of a hopper full as well so that might help consistency. Mmmm


----------



## johnealey

Hi @Rhys

daft question: what size V60? is it an 02 or 01 that you are using on the above (just for replicability)

Thanks

John


----------



## johnealey

just tried 2 Mypressi twists of this one:

18g>36 in 23s @94c just before I closed lid, smooth but slightly lacking, ground on the 65e @ 3.9 from burrs closed.

18g>36 in 26s @94c much better and 65e in a smidgen at 3.7, smooth again and now cherries raher than strawberries that have been getting with the Mythos / Conti

The Mypressi does tend to produce a smooth shot ( both above as espresso) but the second one took me a bit by suprise for such a small change in grind.

If it wasn't such a faff getting the mypressi up to temp (soak handle and chamber in boiling water for a couple of minutes, change for fresh boiling empty out and build quickly), might use it a bit more often but quicker to make it brewed  (nice for a change though)

John


----------



## Rhys

johnealey said:


> Hi @Rhys
> 
> daft question: what size V60? is it an 02 or 01 that you are using on the above (just for replicability)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


I've got the 02 size @johnealey - though you'd have to find a worn Isomac to replicate it properly lol. 17g>50g bloom for 30s (mixing madly!) 100g in at 1 min (150 total so far) then upto 220g at 1min 30s, pour finished around 2m30s but topped it up further to fill my cup. (think I said 300g total). It got juicer as it cooled.


----------



## 4515

Pulled a shot this morning - was a 38 second shot.

First flavour was strawberries (may be me expecting this from a natural) which turned to dark cherries and then to prunes

Interesting coffee - will mess about with timings and volumes and see what else it produces


----------



## urbanbumpkin

We're off in Liverpool today tried a CCD in a premier inn this morning. Approx 20g into 250g. 20 min brew (couldn't wait) 4 notches on the Porlex.

Turkish delight with a surprisingly silky mouthfeel. Not sure if it's the change in water or if I'm being influenced by the suggested tasting notes but it's Turkish Delight today. All other spo shots have been using Volvic. Really nice.


----------



## johnealey

Well...had a bit of a dilemma this morning as i emptied the 65e hopper of this one only getting 9.3g out, thought what the hell, how bad could it be, added 8.7g of BB Brasil londrina from the mythos.

9s pre infuse and 26s shot for 34g which then added Blue cravendale to make Sarah's "bucket o'flattie", took a sneaky sip, well...blow me down if it wasn't a slightly less strawberry version of a no added sugar white chocolate with strawberries bar that picked up in Morrisons the other day.

Was so suprised, been replicating it all morning and in my smaller flattie like drinking a liquid bar of strawberry chocolate.

What are weekends for if not to add in a whole new level of complexity









John


----------



## Rhys

Similar to @johnealey I made one the other day by finishing off some YCE Rocko Mountain (about 9g) and topping up with these to make 14g. Was really quite nice as an espro (took a small sip out of curiosity) then made it into a 6oz flattie. The beans complimented each other I feel.

Currently sat enjoying another V60. 17g>303g (same method as before). Slightly more prunish, bit tannin but not tart aftertaste. Trying to leave it to cool but not succeeding...


----------



## Yes Row

Well I'm getting cherries chocolate and funk.

16g to 35g timer didn't register but I would guess 25s

Going to try a little finer next

Not a lover of lighter roasts usually and I keep experimenting and these are to my taste


----------



## ShortShots

I am happy to reveal that yes these are a natural as all of you correctly guessed. The origin is in fact Colombia, from Finca San Pascual. Thank you for all your feedback, we hope to have these live on the website in a week or two!


----------



## NickdeBug

Thanks Brooke

These have been a really enjoyable bean - once you grind fine enough!!!

Not sure anyone got the origin. @johnealey was pretty close - almost two from two John


----------



## PPapa

I'm really surprised so many people, including me, we're sure it was Ethiopian!


----------



## jeebsy

Had a spro of this before work - got loads of strawberries but not much funk, quite clean tasting. Enjoyed it.


----------



## mmmatron

I'm nearly at the end, it's been lovely, even the 48 second shot before it was dialed in properly. Would def order again


----------



## johnealey

Would not have guessed Columbian! I have really enjoyed this one as much if not slightly more than their Nicaraguan Finca el Bosque from last year which was one of our stand outs.

Can see why people though Ethiopian as there can be an element of "floral" which reminded me of a yirg but the strawberry funk more el bosque like.

Once again a lovely bean and looking forward to ordering this for myself when in as Sarah not so keen on the floral element but suspect that may be grind related (operator error!)

Have kept a bag back rahter than my usual bull in a china shop so looking forward to this just before the Barn offering goes in the hopper.

Thanks to all for organising ( Nick / Martin) and Rave for giving us a tasty bean.

John


----------



## risky

For those who thought it was Ethiopian; I'm guessing natural Yirgs like the rocko mountain are maybe the only experience of natural process you've had? Drink more naturals they are great.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> For those who thought it was Ethiopian; I'm guessing natural Yirgs like the rocko mountain are maybe the only experience of natural process you've had? Drink more naturals they are great.


I've had a few central American naturals but none with as big a fruit note as this.


----------



## 4515

jeebsy said:


> Had a spro of this before work - got loads of strawberries but not much funk, quite clean tasting. Enjoyed it.


glad I wasnt going mad with the strawberries

wasnt sure if it was preconditioning from previous naturals or I really tasted them


----------



## ShortShots

oh they're there alright


----------



## ShortShots

This is now live on our website for anyone who missed the LSOL or wants to stock up


----------



## jlarkin

Nom, nom, nom, just had a very nice short americano - no milk obvs - (I didn't actually weigh the additional water I added but it was pretty minimal).

That was one of the tastiest drinks I've had for a while. I couldn't tell you tasting notes, it was gone too quickly but was very pleasant indeed. Thanks Short shots, Rave and Columbia (Columbia, who knew??)


----------



## Drewster

Serendipitous V60 brew.....

I was:

a) In a rush

b) Feeling lazy

c) Almost at the end of a bag

So I just tipped all the remains into my dosing pot - 24g (way more than normal 14g)

Not enough to "keep" so sod it chuck it in...

Ground the lot.

Normal V60 routine heat up kettle, rinse out paper cone & warm mug with water (circa 80)...

re-flick kettle switch to finish heating...

Empty out warming water...

Drop (mega) dose into cone, tap to level...

Pour over "some" to bloom...

Fill up mug in two more pours circa 2min....

Absolutely divine, Fruity and smooth, sweet as a nut....

Well as I still have a bag left I'm going to try this "up-dosed" again......

I've liked it at 14g dose anyway - mmmmmm possibly should "experiment" more with dosing!!!!!


----------



## jtldurnall

I agree with @Drewster here massively. One of the best things about this bean is how easy it was to dial in. It was tastey no matter which way I brew it. I'll definitely be picking more of this up in the near future.


----------



## Asgross

I've still got some left

It's made my favourite French press to date


----------



## urbanbumpkin

working dog said:


> glad I wasnt going mad with the strawberries
> 
> wasnt sure if it was preconditioning from previous naturals or I really tasted them


I've still not got strawberrys yet. Just out of interest what water are you using? What brew temp?

I've been pretty much using Volvic with these and brewing at 93c.


----------



## PPapa

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've still not got strawberrys yet. Just out of interest what water are you using? What brew temp?
> 
> I've been pretty much using Volvic with these and brewing at 93c.


I was getting a lot more fruits within the first week post-roast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

PPapa said:


> I was getting a lot more fruits within the first week post-roast.


I'm still getting cherry in straight spro but nothing like it was on day 10. Long blacks or brewed the Turkish delight is coming through. I've not really tried it in milk properly.


----------



## PPapa

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm still getting cherry in straight spro but nothing like it was on day 10. Long blacks or brewed the Turkish delight is coming through. I've not really tried it in milk properly.


Ah, by "brewing at 93c" I assumed you were brewing for some reason (Tapatalk does not show signatures for me).

I was talking about brewed... Those beans have been finished few days ago







.


----------



## Rhys

Best thing about these beans is the smell when grinding. I use the doser lid as a tray so I can stick my nose over the doser when switching it on. The aroma as the grounds shoot out is lovely!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

PPapa said:


> Ah, by "brewing at 93c" I assumed you were brewing for some reason (Tapatalk does not show signatures for me).
> 
> I was talking about brewed... Those beans have been finished few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was meaning espresso shots at 93c. I have been doing brewed too CCD mainly at just off the boil.


----------



## markf

Definitely getting the cherry notes but I can't seem to pick up any strawberry


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried it this morning in Milk Strawberry for the first time. The only other change is I've switched to regular soft tap water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa

Had some today as espresso on the Brewtus/SJ today at @GCGlasgow who kindly invited me to look at some gear. Definitely funky, quite sweet and nice, something I would like to be served in a cafe!

The visit lasted over 3 hours (well, that was unexpected) and we talked about immigration, Old Firm and... some coffee.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice meeting you today @PPapa though think I've just confused you more about what machine you would want.


----------



## PPapa

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice meeting you today @PPapa though think I've just confused you more about what machine you would want.


Thanks again. Yeah, I think I will just need to wait until I start the new job and rethink on what I can afford vs. what I will get for the money spent.

From this forum I learnt that you should never say "that is too expensive" and "having it at home is ridiculous".







)


----------



## fatboyslim

Just got my other 250g bag out the freezer tonight for tomorrow morning and have to say I'm pretty excited! It a memorable coffee for sure.


----------



## Kman10

bit late to the party here but just started on mine, very impressed


----------



## Rhys

I've just finished mine.. Very enjoyable


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just finished mine too and really liked it also.


----------



## MarkT

I've been very lucky to try it from Joseph on the beans not machine group on Facebook and I have to say I'm loving every sip of it brewed or in flag white. Couldn't get enough of it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys

MarkT said:


> I've been very lucky to try it from Joseph on the beans not machine group on Facebook and I have to say I'm loving every sip of it brewed or in *flag white*. Couldn't get enough of it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that with full or half mast milk?


----------



## MarkT

Full fat I'm afraid, coffee doesn't taste right with green top. Haha get mine from coop as its 2 for £2 the 4 pints ones. Lol

Brings out the incredible sweetness of the coffee jammy nice sticky, smooth, creamy, very very tasty. Need to get some more. @Shotshots do you still have any left? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa

I think Rhys was just making fun of the typo he bolded.


----------



## MarkT

Oh lol. I'm about slow. Didn't read. It properly. Haha. Am at work so skimming through it whilst the boss is away. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkT

There we go again *abit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickdeBug

MarkT said:


> Full fat I'm afraid, coffee doesn't taste right with green top. Haha get mine from coop as its 2 for £2 the 4 pints ones. Lol
> 
> Brings out the incredible sweetness of the coffee jammy nice sticky, smooth, creamy, very very tasty. Need to get some more. @Shotshots do you still have any left? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @MarkT

Here you go

http://https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/south-america/products/colombia-san-pascual-natural


----------



## MarkT

Cheers Nick. Is it too early to sign up for May guest slot? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjdavies47

Looking forward to trying this, just put my order through


----------

